# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  edstrom watering valves

## jason79

Which ones are better for rats the standard or vari-flo ones. I have a about thirty of the vari-flo right now and I need to buy more I want to know if i should get more vari-flo's or just get the standard ones?

----------


## PiedPeddler

I've been using the vari-flo valves for about 5 years and have been very impressed with them.  Personally, I don't even want to try anything else!
- Paul

----------


## Shadera

The standard ones are just fine for regular rats.

----------


## jason79

do you have any problems with the standard ones plugging up or leaking? I have had the vari-flo's plug up and also had them leak on occasion.

----------


## Shadera

I have both and haven't had issues with either leaking.  I've been lucky I guess.   :Very Happy: 

A little bit of bleach or GSE in your water reservoir should help with keeping the valves clear from rat backwash chunks.

----------


## PiedPeddler

> I have both and haven't had issues with either leaking.  I've been lucky I guess.  
> 
> A little bit of bleach or GSE in your water reservoir should help with keeping the valves clear from rat backwash chunks.


The water that feeds my reservoir is purified R/O water so nothing comes into that part of the system that can cause a valve to leak.  I did have a few instances where a clear gel of "goo" formed in the line and plugged a drinking valve, but that was my fault due to inadequate maintenance of the system.  I started putting a little bleach in the reservoir once a month, and I haven't had a clogged valve since.
- Paul

----------


## suzuki4life

how much bleach are you using?

I have added salt many times over the years and rarely ever had a failure.

----------


## PiedPeddler

> how much bleach are you using?
> 
> I have added salt many times over the years and rarely ever had a failure.


I add a half-teaspoon to my reservoir which holds a little over 3 gallons. My pre-filter uses carbon and removes chlorine as well as particulates before the supply water goes into my reservoir, so the once/month chlorine dose is important for my set-up. 
- Paul

----------


## suzuki4life

> I add a half-teaspoon to my reservoir which holds a little over 3 gallons. My pre-filter uses carbon and removes chlorine as well as particulates before the supply water goes into my reservoir, so the once/month chlorine dose is important for my set-up. 
> - Paul


okay so you have a water filter on a hose but you add the bleach to the reservoir after the filter once a month? Am I reading this correctly?

Only "filters" I have are the screens on on outlets at the bucket. Fresh tap water plus salt is added every other month. I have swapped out maybe a dozen valves over the years. I have never measured the salt, just a quick dash.

----------


## PiedPeddler

[QUOTE=suzuki4life;1416364]okay so you have a water filter on a hose but you add the bleach to the reservoir after the filter once a month? Am I reading this correctly?
QUOTE]

Yeah, the water that feeds the reservoir is filtered and there is a float valve in the reservoir to automatically keep it full.  The only thing I add by hand is the bleach once a month.
- Paul

----------

